# Aurora's Metaluna Mutant



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - I know that I'm going to be flogged for asking this question - but here's goes! I was one of the lucky ones who bought the Aurora Metaluna Mutant kit back in 2002. And it is a great kit, and after watching Monster Model Review #110 The Metaluna Mutant it made me pull the kit that I have out of the closet and look at it. And the more I looked at it the more I just wanted to build it. Now my friend is telling me not build it and hold on to it cause the prise will go up in time. Now my wife says "what did you get it for then, so just build it". I'm steering toward what she is saying. I like it so I should build it and forget what it may bring in the future. But some of my old Aurora's can bring in Hundreds. So what do you guys think? I bet some of you guys are now flaming me!

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Hey, I paid $500 for a sealed Aurora Penguin. I'm a model builder so I had no problem of ripping open the celophane and putting the kit together. So, if building's in your blood, build it. If not, you can sell it to me and I'll build it and send you a pic! <like that's going to happen>

Michael


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

On one hand you've had it since 2002 taking up valuable real estate in your home. You should listen to your wife (and that little voice in the back of your head) and build it! Take pictures of the wrapped unopened box to look at later. For grins you can post pics of it when it's worth $10,000 and say "See what I had! I opened it and built it".

'You can't take it with you' applies to cash as well....

'What's your pleasure?'....good words to live by :thumbsup:

Craig


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm with MJB. I paid way too much for an Aurora Willie Mays. Think I left it in the box? Not a chance. Build, baby, build.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I would build it :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

It's a snap together kit. Build it. If it gets passed on, whomever gets it can strip off the paint, put it back in the box, or paint it up however they like. Never pass up a chance to enjoy a model kit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Didn't someone sell some nice resin versions of this kit last year or so? I'd build it... In most cases now with "collectors kits" If I find I am just sitting on it... I will either build it or sell it off.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Does this help answer your question?










Personally I collect to build. It's really up to you Chinxy, but it looks great built and due to the extreme rarity of the piece I think you'd still pull good money if you decided to sell it....not that you'd find many (if any) that'll be for sale anytime soon....
If you don't mind me asking, what number do you have?

Chris.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

So Chris did you get one?

So I think being that I'm off tomorrow I'll build this! Hey I always listen to my wife.:thumbsup:



Mine doesn't have the movie sign.  


Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool! It'll be great to see how your Mutant comes up!:thumbsup:
As you know none of them came with a base, hence no nameplate. 
Parts Pit Mike printed out a custom sign for his excellent take on the kit (go to his website to see his Mutant- well worth a look) so if you contact him he might be able to email a copy to you.
You'll be getting a PM in a minute....

Chris.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK Chris - I'm looking on his site, just can't find anything on the Mutant.  Sad, very sad

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

not finding it. Got a link?


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Here it is... http://www.thepartspit.com/htdocs/CLASSIC3.html

Pit Mike


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Got it! Thanks Mike. Cool Beans!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Chinx,

Look at it this way: there will be some people who will pay a fortune to have an ORIGINAL ISSUE KIT, no matter what. So you could sit on your kit and wait for the big bucks to come in. However, just going by the responses on this thread, the majority of us will either build that OIK if we could get our hands on one, or wait until a reissue comes along.

So what it comes down to is: do you want to wait X amount of time until you can make that big score (while banking on a repop to build for yourself), or do you want to look at your finished Metaluna Mutant for that same X amount of time?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I would build it- I get more enjoyment looking at my built-ups that my kits in the boxes -Enjoy the moment while building it, thats what its all about!!
Steve


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Build it!...That Certificate will look absolutely stunning with the kit displayed out in front :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I say go for the build. It's not an orignal sealed styrene Aurora, it's a resin cast from the Aurora master. And the buildup Auroranut posted _does_ look pretty neat!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> I say go for the build. It's not an orignal sealed styrene Aurora, it's a resin cast from the Aurora master. And the buildup Auroranut posted _does_ look pretty neat!


As Chris says, although this is an important piece - it is a loose resin cast and not a MISB Aurora. If what you're concerned about is re-sale, I wouldn't think the difference in price between a good paint job and naked resin is even worth pondering. _Build_ the danged thing!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Build. Soon.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

im now regretting not getting one of these when i had the chance and regretting even more that aurora didnt have the chance to do it. 
hey, moebius has a universal license, and is doing some of the MOTM line.... hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow Chris ...That base is awesome...Great job on the design and execution Mate!








I was fortunate enough to get #21 of the Art Proof line...








































...That Base Rocks...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the positive vibes on the base Denis!:wave: You have no idea how much I appreciate them!!
As most of the guys who own the Mutant know, I'm casting it for them. 
I'm so very late with it (I'm really sorry guys) but it's very close now! This is my 6th attempt at the chair and though it's not dead accurate I think it has that Aurora feel to it.
The casting supplies have been ordered and there's some tweaking to do on the masters, but I'd say they'll be ready in the next couple of weeks (finally!!) with luck. 
Thay'll be numbered so I'll be asking for your numbers very soon.....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's the base as of Monday....just a few more things to take care of ....




























I'm not sure if the chair will be cast in pieces or as a unit with separate front and back glass brick sections.....

Chris.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Chris, that base is looking fantastic!!! Great work. 

Chinxy, I'm siding with the majority here. Build that sucker... Chris was kind enough to bring his Mutant kit to show me on a visit and I would have to say it would be a genuine tragedy to own one of these and not build it.

Enjoy the build then take pride in the ownership. I know I would.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

that is sooo cool !! the beauty is you've got one . the choice is totally yours but i believe i'd build it up . 
it's a great lookin' kit . 
hb


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I say BUILD IT! That is what I'm gonna do with mine...just waiting for the base.

BTW: I have Art Proof kit #23....

This base looks TERRIFIC!!!

MMM


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Wow, I had forgotten that the Aurora Mutant got that close to being made! And it looks WAY better than I thought it would--great pose and detail. Certainly the best kit version of that subject I've ever seen...


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

Build it and display it, Chinx! I'm so bummed I missed out on this (and the Phantom prototype, too)....


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Yep! I've started mine today! :thumbsup: And I'm going to shot for a goal for Wonderfest!:woohoo: Hope to see ya there Terry!

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Even if Stevie Wonder built & painted it you will still get a good pay off.Build it Bro or send it to me.My birthday is coming up!! lol
P.S-For more value get Stevie to sign it.


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

Sorry, Chinx -- another year without Wonderfest for me. Circumstances just won't allow me to attend.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! Now this kit is going to take a lot of work. Very hard to line up!:drunk:
But as normal I can do it. Just will take a little work! and some work with the dremel. 
Now starting tomorrow I will start taking picture showing my progress. Tonight I had to use the dremel to take off the extra resin. But it's all good.

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Look forward to seeing your WiP Chinxy.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Chinxy wrote: Wow.. This kit is hard to line up.

Pit Mike says: The Torso is warped outwards from the top and it took superhuman efforts to get the pieces to fit together. I had to use heat and plastic grips to hold the parts together long enough so they would bond.

It's been a few years since I built it.. but I keep expecting to hear a "sproooinnng" coming from the model display case.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Chinxy said:


> OK - I know that I'm going to be flogged for asking this question - but here's goes! I was one of the lucky ones who bought the Aurora Metaluna Mutant kit back in 2002. And it is a great kit, and after watching Monster Model Review #110 The Metaluna Mutant it made me pull the kit that I have out of the closet and look at it. And the more I looked at it the more I just wanted to build it. Now my friend is telling me not build it and hold on to it cause the prise will go up in time. Now my wife says "what did you get it for then, so just build it". I'm steering toward what she is saying. I like it so I should build it and forget what it may bring in the future. But some of my old Aurora's can bring in Hundreds. So what do you guys think? I bet some of you guys are now flaming me!
> 
> I bought one of them Aurora Metalluna Mutants as well. I haven't built mine yet, but, I will eventually. I wouldn't sweat it. Just go build it. It's just a cast of the original.
> 
> ...



I bought one of them Aurora Metalluna Mutants as well. I haven't built mine yet, but, I will eventually. I wouldn't sweat it. Just go build it. It's just a cast of the original.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Chinxy wrote: Wow.. This kit is hard to line up.
> 
> Pit Mike says: The Torso is warped outwards from the top and it took superhuman efforts to get the pieces to fit together. I had to use heat and plastic grips to hold the parts together long enough so they would bond.
> 
> It's been a few years since I built it.. but I keep expecting to hear a "sproooinnng" coming from the model display case.


Mine was warped as well. Part of the reason I haven't built it yet.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

I know if I had one I'd build it cause it would never leave my collection.. If you needed the cash I'm not sure a paint job would dissuade any collector from buying it due to it's rarity. You got to ask yourself, why did you buy this kit, It's a beauty I'd start working on it today 
Rob


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well - I've started him yesterday simply by just seeing how he goes together. Now it's 12:30 in the morning and I've got him all put together.  And filled in the seams. WOW - he was tough. Had to fill in a lot because of the wide gaps. Oh well! My wife and I went to Michaels Craft Store tonight and I picked up some materials to build the base. :thumbsup: And now that I'm going to be putting so much into him, he's going to be this years big kit for me at Wonderfest! Just like last years Big Frankie was for me! So here is work in progress!



And here he is with all the materiel's for the base.:wave:



Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK guys - here ya go! I am now filling all the seams on the mutant. And it's hard but I'm doing it. Now the claws open and close. The arms move too but I've already glued one arm in place cause it broke so I'm fixing the other in place. But I was thinking of leaving the claws free to move! Or glue the claws and fill the seam? So what all do you think?:freak: If I leave them free to move there is a big gap showing.:drunk:

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK Sandy (wify) just said "Leave them so they can open and close because it was made that way to do that." :thumbsup: So I'm leaving them open.

Chinxy! :dude:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

The highest authority has spoken! :lol:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

The claws on the costume looked 'gappy' anyway, so filling it would render it less screen-accurate IMHO. Looking good so far Chinxy.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I think I was about a week late in trying to order the last one Al had. I was so sad. 

I was one of the few who had sent in the money order in hopes that they would cast The Phantom prototype. Man, I was really sad the day when that money order was returned to me. 

Michael


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - I'm looking at pictures on line to come up with a color scheme for the mutant. I see a grayish blue! So is that right? I want to mix the color tonight to start airbrushing him. 

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Sounds right to me Chinxy. There's some good pics on Google images....
The base is going in rubber this morning!:woohoo:
It's about bloody time.....

Chris.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - here's the first Grayish Blue airbrushed layer. It's a start but a ways to go!



Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

http://thethunderchild.com/Movies/1955/ThisIslandEarth/Photos/weakmutant.JPG

Looking great Chinxy. I found a reference pic that shows the colour fairly well.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well guys! Finally finished him!:drunk: And now I'm happy plus I got another month to do the base and look him over to see if there's any problems before I take him to Wonderfest! SWEET!



Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Chinxy, great job! He looks excellent. The colours are pretty much bang on.

Now isn't that so much better than having him sitting in the box?


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

That _does_ look cool!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

looking good chinxy! i hope someday that it might be released as a real styrene kit.

a bit of an aside about the mutant: im working on a billiken version, and over the past week have about driven myself blind working on one little detail. i had noticed that the don post masks of the mutant had lines painted onto the eyes. some were vertical, some were squiggled. i hauled out the dvd, did some frame grabs, and sure enough, they are there. 

so heres the deal for all of you working on your mutants: the mutant had thin vertical silver lines, and red vertically oriented veins (continuations of the ones on the eye sockets) painted on the lenses. remember these are tiny and hard to see (at 1/6 scale they are hairline thin), so they might be too small to do properly at the MOTM scale, but for those of you who are as anal as i am, you may want to consider them.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Chris (Auroranut) - just wanted to ask? How's the base coming along? Hope you are doing good man!:thumbsup: Now that I've done my little buddy I have to start thinking about making a base. Now if your's is close to being done, I'd gladly paid for shipping to get it soon. If not then I can put something together I think! 
And by the way! Who said they had a sign (jpeg image) to go with this? I just need to find a extra movie clip board from one of my Rodan kits that's been opened. YEP!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Chinxy,
Everything's in rubber except for the discs that go on top of the chair posts. I have to get the masters engraved and they won't be done for a couple of days. It's raining here on and off and if I start pouring resin right now it'll suck up moisture and come out like honeycomb. 
All I can tell you is they'll be done ASAP...
Go ahead and start your base mate. I'll ship yours out with the first ones in a week or so. That's the best I can do...

Chris.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Thanks Bubby!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I have Zorro, both Man From U.N.C.L.E kits, amoung others unbuilt in their original boxes. I know I won't build them. Selling them on E Bay, would be like giving them away. I will sit on them until the ecom. comes back. But they should be built. I thought about building them and selling the boxes.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK guys! Last night I really screwed up!:drunk: I wanted to airbrush the bottom paints a little lighter blue so I grabbed a jar that I thought was model mold which is sylicon. I put that on then paint the area around it, then remove the rubber. Works really good. The rubber comes off real easy too, but last night I grabbed the wrong jar. This stuff looks the same. It was some kind of gel but not the rubber stuff. This gel when dries is very hard. I put it on the black belt. This stuff was VERY hard to take off! And it pulled the paint off of the belt and around the chest. So now I have to spend some time to fix this. Not good! Have you guys ever have this happen to your kit? You know, you do a great paint job and then go back to make a small change and screw it up! This is very frustrating! So tonight I'm taking a break and going to go ride my Harley!:thumbsup: It's going to be 80 today!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK guys! I finally finished him and now I'm happy with him after making all the changes. :thumbsup: Someone sent me a picture and I watched the dvd and saw that he is more purple then blue so I changed him a little. So what do you think? Now to start the base!:freak: I think I'm ready for Wonderfest now!  And tomorrow I'm going to work on the movie clip board with the image that was sent to me. SWEET!



Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

He's looking excellent Chinxy. Nice detailing work on the head and shoulders.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Looks like you did a great job! I hope mine looks half as good when I get going and build and paint it!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice Chinxy. I am hoping as are others that a company would do this in styrene. You are taking it to Wonderfest? If so I will look for it there.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Yep! I hope I can do a base for him before Wonderfest. I sure hope he does good at Wonderfest.

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chinxy, we've had nothing but rain here for nearly a month and on the few days we've had no rain the humidiy's been through the roof!
I can't cast the large parts in this weather as the resin sucks up moisture and turns the resin into honeycomb. If it gets into the containers it'll ruin a couple of hundred dollars worth of resin....
All the small parts are done including the clackboards so I'm sending you a couple of them express. You should have them by the end of next week.
I'll send you a complete base kit as soon as humanly possible but I doubt it'll be before WF.
It's a sunny day toady but the ground's still soaking wet and the humidity is already making me sweat and it's only 7:55am. 
I'm sorry about the holdup but there's honestly nothing I can do about it....

Chris.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Chris,
That sounds GREAT! I can build from that! Now I found a new dilemma!!!:drunk: 
I painted his belt black but looking back at the movie picture - his belt is red!!!!
Now what to do! :freak: I'm afraid of changing anything on him now being he's the way I want him and satisfied with him.

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chinxy, I don't have your address in my book!! 
Could you please PM your details ASAP and I'll send your package out straight away.
Thanks mate.

Chris.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Chris,
PM sent! Thanks Bro! Hope it gets here in time!

I tossed and turned all night last night over the belt being red in the movie vs having painted black on my model! I think I'm going to risk it and paint it red!
:drunk: Wonderfest is in 2 1/2 weeks! SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

PMed back mate.
I'll send it the fastest way possible.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK Chris - replied to your PM. Thank Bro!


Well I'm going to redo the belt and paint it red! :freak:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: No worries mate.

Chris.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Just sent you an PM. Thanks Bro!!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well I've finally finished him :thumbsup:- The Mutant along with a base. Yep! I didn't have the chair so I came up with this idea while I was watching the DVD. SWEET! Well I like it anyway! Now for Wonderfest! BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!





Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Looks good bro ! 


Robert.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks great Chinxy! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I hope it does well for you at WF mate.

Chris.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great Chinxy. I am not really familiar with the movie and need to pick it up and watch it. I assume the people in the tubes were from the movie? I will definitely take a look at him at Wonderfest and snap a couple of pics. Also looking forward to meeting you and looking forward to Kitbuilders U.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Nice job! It works!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Thanks guys! I'm very satisfied with him now! "So my wife says to me "It's great, you will win a Silver or Gold with him. Now don't touch him anymore!" She is refering to the last 4 times I had to fix him after trying to change something on him.
The three people in the tubes was where they were on the space ship and the mutant came out after them while they were in the tubes.

Ya gota watch the movie! It's a great classic.:thumbsup:

I really hope someday Moebius or Round 2 will release this kit.

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

So Bob, when are you getting to Wonderfest? I'll be there after 5pm on Thursday so I can go to the class Friday morning. Email at [email protected] if you like to met up Thursday night!:thumbsup:
And YEP! I'm stopping at the Harley shop on Thursday in Louisville!!!:wave:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Great Work Chinxy!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! I just got home from my IPMS club and the Mutant took First Place in Sci-Fi & Figures. Cool Beans! Wonderfest is next!!!!!:thumbsup:

Now with the other kits I wasn't too worried but I thought for sure the new Galaxy Quest ship would win first place because with the IPMS guys they seem to always go for the ships first but not this time. Go figure!
Everyone commented on him! :wave:


Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats Chinxy!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I reckon you should post a pic mate. You did well!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Congratulations Chinxy.







.. :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - thanks guys! Mcdee - you just made my day! I was totally bummed out cause today is the day (ounce a month) I have to go to the Hospital and get treated for 3 hours so !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But that made my day!!!!!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome work!!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Chinxy said:


> WOW! I just got home from my IPMS club and the Mutant took First Place in Sci-Fi & Figures. Cool Beans! Wonderfest is next!!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Now with the other kits I wasn't too worried but I thought for sure the new Galaxy Quest ship would win first place because with the IPMS guys they seem to always go for the ships first but not this time. Go figure!
> Everyone commented on him! :wave:
> ...


That really makes a modelers day doesn't it. Congratulations also. And I can't wait to see him at Wonderfest. Does your IPMS club have monthly contests at the meetings?

I will be arriving at the motel on Thursday late afternoon/early evening. Depends how far I drive on Wednesday and if I stop south or north of Atlanta. I have ScifiSmoker as roommate for the weekend and if I hadn't already picked him up I would have been happy to share a room. Did you ever get a room mate for the fest? I will tag up with you as convenient.


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

Is there any chance that this kit will ever get another release? I had never heard of it until I saw this thread.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry mate- it's guaranteed to never be reissued....

Chris.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Splendid job, Chinxy! Congratulations on a wonderful build & paint job on a scarce kit; it's found the perfect home!


----------

